# Shaper upper arbor support bearing



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I stumbled upon a shaper that has an upper arm that supports the top of the arbor. I have seen something similar on an older shaper. On the older one, the arbor height is set, then the upper bearing support is then adjusted.
This newer shaper, the upper bearing support travels with the arbor via a heavy rod that goes through the table connected to the motor/spindle works. This can also be removed if wanted.
One of those deals where the seller knows nothing at all about the machine, they said the machine weighs around 600lbs. The machine weighs more like 1600 lbs.
I did buy this machine, a made in Japan "Shoda" brand. I would guess perhaps made in the 1970s. It has an oil circulating spindle bearing arrangement, there is an oil reservoir at the base of the spindle housing where as oil is pumped to the upper spindle bearing when the machine is running. This is all working correctly. The upper arbor support bearing is lubed independently. 
This machine is still on my truck. This is the add photo, I can take some more if there is any interest. 
The table wings are 60" across.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We have 2 heavy shapers also, about 1200 lbs. Had to change bearings on one of them.

Nice deal


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I got lucky on this one, the bearings are good an run silent. I believe the bearings are of the angular contact preloaded type, and would be very expensive to replace.
The cutter arbor is removable. I plan on making extra arbors, perhaps using a pre-hard 4000 series steel. I would like to have a 30mm arbor for cutter kits made in Germany.
This machine was sitting next to a Wadkin and an Oliver, it has much heavier castings.
The way it is these days, the bigger the less they go for, it was $725 with a box of various cutters.
I will ad the other pretty bad CL photo showing the back side. The machine is completely enclosed on the back.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Oops hit the button twice! Starting to rain, got to get it off the truck.


----------

